# Boat Cover



## Reel_Karma (Feb 7, 2010)

Going to need a boat cover in the near future. Recommendations for a SUV 17 with platform?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

A boat cover is like a zinc anode, it's intended to absorb the damage and fall apart first,
to extend the usable lifespan and appearance of your boat. A name brand cover that fits
your hull length, width and platform height is where to start looking. Custom fit covers
can be fabricated at any custom canvas shop, cost is directly related to the complexity
of the fit and the amount of fabric needed. Personally, I think the best cover is a garage.

further reading

http://www.trailerboats.com/output.cfm?id=2706661


Remember...the middle has to be kept higher than the sides to prevent ponding.
Seen quite a few covers split due to excess water puddling atop the cover.


----------



## Reel_Karma (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks...no garage , hence the cover question. Just figured someone was covering their SUV.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I use my trees as a cover.


----------



## little_jimmy_cook (Dec 14, 2012)

I do not have nor do I endorse. I thought about this one though.


http://www.savvyboater.com/store/p/20833-Carver-Cover-for-Narrow-Flats-Boat-O-B-17-X-85-.aspx





> Going to need a boat cover in the near future.  Recommendations for a  SUV 17 with platform?


----------



## Mega (Dec 21, 2012)

I used a blue "poly tarp" from Home Depot for may years. Usually replaced once a year or so.

They are cheap. I'm sure northern or harbor freight has them cheaper.

I have tried heavier gave tarps in different colors with same result, in case blue is too gaudy.

I have a shade canopy now, but I also still use the poly tarp.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

I use a cover from Bass Pro...about $80. Waterproof breathable and they last about three years.


----------



## blittle (Jun 3, 2012)

Check out the one I bought for my skiff. So far so good. 

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1345433649/45


----------



## flyfishtyler (Apr 18, 2013)

@little, So where did you buy that cover? I'm looking for one for my Mitzi 15. I don't have garage but I have a ton of trees that love to fill my skiff with leaves daily.


----------

